# Ian Hawthorne - Bespoke wooden boxes



## StufflerMike

*Ian Hawthorne - Bespoke wooden boxes*









What do you need to know about Ian Hawthorne ?

Well there is a lot you need to know about him and his bespoke products. His wooden boxes might be too expensive for your daily beater but imho they would add some value to your high-end A. Lange & Söhne or Glashütte, Blancpain, Omega or whatever you would like to give a new home.




























Ian is designing and creating handmade wooden boxes to suit your specific needs. As well as commissions, he and his team create a small selection of wooden boxes that can be purchased directly from them or through galleries in Ireland and England.

And there is a special service with every box made to your requirements. They will send you work-in-progress images via email together with written details and will inform you by telephone calls when requested and appropriate.For those who are having a box personally created for them, Ian Hawthorne can produce a 3D computer generated model.



















And of course gift personalisation is available for all their handmade box creations.

Ian Hawthorne is based in Newtownabbey, Northern Ireland, and started business in 2002. Hawthorne Crafts is a family business and runned by Ian and Kate who will work closely together on each box with precision and care to ensure you get the box you want.

Hawthorne Crafts create not only watch boxes, you will find a range of 
•	jewellery boxes
•	ring boxes
•	presentation boxes
•	boxes for cuff links

as well.










And of course you can order a box combining cuff links and watches inlays - personalized to hold your most precious collection. Their Boxes are created with the same precision and care as the elite watches they display. You will find more explanations here: http://hawthornecrafts.com/commissions/

The whole creation process is photographed and compiled into a slideshow, then delivered with each box upon completion.
More info and pics here: Bespoke Boxes by Ian Hawthorne | Veneered Wooden Jewellery Boxes, Memory Boxes - Handmade Watch Cases

A YouTube video here: Marquetry perfection - YouTube!

You will not be in bad company a past commissions have included a tobacco box for retired Labour MP Tony Benn; presentation boxes for Red Bull; a musical note for actor Dominic Brunt (Paddy, Emmerdale Farm); a Trophy as the prize for the annual Lagan Boat Race; a Pen Set for Prince Charles; and the Mossley Mill Giftware Collection for Newtownabbey Borough Council's visiting dignitaries including Members of Parliament.


----------



## David Woo

wow, beautiful woodworking! I hope Ian's got one for you in the works, Mike


----------



## StufflerMike

David Woo said:


> wow, beautiful woodworking! I hope Ian's got one for you in the works, Mike


Hi David, not yet, still hesitating.

Here are three computer pics of a box Ian is going to make for a customer.




























It has the capacity to hold 14 watches. Ian's customer first was supplied with this computer model for approval prior to start working on it. I wonder how a Glahütte Original might look like in a box made by Ian


----------



## David Woo

really wonderful worksmanship, impressive: and CAD skills as well. I'm a big fan of old-fashioned wooden storage boxes.


----------

